# يارب أن نسيتك ، فلا تنساني ...



## MIKEL MIK (27 مايو 2011)

*يارب : ساعدني على أن اقول الحق في وجة الأقوياء..
وساعدني على الا أقول الباطل لأكسب تصفيق الضعفاء ..
يارب : إذا اعطيتني مالاً ، فأحفظني من شره !
وإذا أعطيتني قوة ، 
أمنحني معها نوراً ساطعاً لعقلي ..
وإذا أعطيتني نجاحاً .. فأعطني معهُ تواضعاً ...
يارب : ساعدني على أن ارى نواحي الخير كلها ..
ولا تتركني اتهم خصومي بالشر ، لأنهم ليسوا من رأيي ..
يارب : علّمني أن أحب الناس كما أحببتني .... 
وعلّمني أن احاسب نفسي ، دون أن أدين الناس ..
يارب : لا تدعني أصاب بالغرور إذا نجحت ..
ولا باليأس اذا فشلت ..
يارب : علّمني أن التسامح أكبر مراتب القوة ..
وأن حب الأنتقام اول مظاهر الضعف !
يارب : إذا جردتني من المال ، أترك لي الإيمان ..
وإذا جردتني من النجاح ، أترك لي الأمل ..
وإذا جردتني من نعمة الصحة ، أترك لي نعمة التعزية ..
يارب : إذا أسأت الى الناس ، أعطني شجاعة الأعتذار ..
وإذا أساء اليّ الناس ، اعطني شجاعة الصفح والغفران ..
يارب : أن نسيتك ، فلا تنساني ...
*​*
*​


----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2011)

صلاة رائعة  ​


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2011)

امين

ميرسي اوي يا ميكي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## rana1981 (29 مايو 2011)

*صلاة جميلة جدااا​*


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (29 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى يا كوكو على الصلاه ميرسىىىىىىىىىىى*


----------



## أنجيلا (30 مايو 2011)

*امييييييين*
*روعة الصلاة يا مايك *
*شكرا ليك*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 مايو 2011)

صلاة مباركة


----------



## شميران (30 مايو 2011)

*امين *
*صلاة جميلة جدااااااا*


----------



## happy angel (31 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى ياابنى صلاة جميلة جداااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2011)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يونيو 2011)

*ميرسي لمروركم

وربنا يباركم​*


----------

